# Herpes!



## cissyhope

If any one has read my other thread problems again (i know Rachel has) you will know my LO has been having problems with nappy rash...

The doctor prescribed a cream a while back but since it cleared up as soon as i got it,i didnt use it but as she has had awful blisters that hasnt cleared up with any thing i had done so for the last week iv used this cream the doc gave me BUT its done nothing so this morning i took to docs.

The doc has looked at her and said she thinks its herpes!!! my OH and myself dont have cold sores and the only people she has been left with are my aunty,MIL and sister

My MIL and Aunty both have the odd cold sore but i just cant believe it! what are the chances of this happening,they are both hygienic sensible people who wash their hands but then im thinking slip ups happen and if they didnt know they had a cold sore and kissed her all over or rubbed their face and changed her nappy?

What are the chances though?! :( i havent spoke to either of them yet as im trying to research it (they will be devastated) The doc said after treating it,if it comes back,bring her down and they will do a swab to be totally certain.

I am feeling gutted....im hoping its just a stubborn nappy rash?! 

any one got any experience , knowledge or even reassurance,i would be grateful


----------



## Rachel_C

Ahh that kind of makes sense then as to why nothing was working. I'm sorry it has to be something like that though.

I think I remember talking to somebody on another forum a couple of years ago and the same thing had happened to her LO. As far as I remember, there was the initial lot of them but she never mentioned them again so I assume it calmed down. I think I have read that when you're little the first lot can be bad but then it's not too bad after that?

I think I would go back to the doctor now and ask that they do a swab. I don't see any sense in waiting, after all you're going to worry about it and will need to be careful about touching it etc. Even if it doesn't come back for a while, she may still have it so it would be good to know.


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks Rachel!!! your like my mentor lol 

Iv already made an appoint for next week to see the doc again but she said there was no point in having a swab done as Lo has had it a while and it wouldnt be live now?

im kinda freaked in to how this could have happened! what are the chances of it?! im still in hope it isnt herpes :cry: 

Any way you have been so kind thank you,ill keep you updated x


----------



## Rachel_C

Ah ok, maybe worth googling. I had a quick look and there are some herpes support forums which look helpful and there were parents with babies/toddlers in the same situation.

From what I saw, the cold sore virus can infect other people from just before you notice the sore forming. I get them on my mouth sometimes and I get a tingling before one appears but it would be easy to miss if you were cold or had been drinking something fizzy or something. And it doesn't have to be direct contact with the sore or sore-about-to-develop, so you could touch your mouth with no visible cold sore yet then change LO's nappy and infect her so maybe MIL or your Aunty didn't realise they were getting one? The virus can apparently also linger on towels and things, so if somebody wiped their face on a hand towel then you use it on LO it could be passed on. Anyway fingers crossed the doctor is wrong!


----------



## too_scared

I get the occasional cold sore and I am so nervous about passing them to my son. I wash my hands like crazy. I haven't had one since he was born but I dread the day.

I agree with Rachel, I really hope your doctor is wrong.


----------



## deafgal

I hope it isn't herpes either. I have dealt with family who are victims of this so I I can be paranoid and have a weird way of thinking but if my children did have herpes on their private areas . .the back of my mind would question if someone is hurting them.


----------



## cissyhope

deafgal said:


> I hope it isn't herpes either. I have dealt with family who are victims of this so I I can be paranoid and have a weird way of thinking but if my children did have herpes on their private areas . .the back of my mind would question if someone is hurting them.

 See this is what im totally paranoid of now! I know no one has hurt my baby as iv only left her and my boy with my MIL,Aunty and sister BUT now im thinking will every one be thinking the same as you! :nope:


----------



## deafgal

To make you feel better , I used to think my husband was cheating when I had some kind of bacteria type of sexual transmitted disease. When I was pregnant with my firstborn. But later found out one of us could have picked it up from public rest rooms (according to the doctor when I asked how I could got it). Goes to show not everything is direct contact. Does she knows what type of herpes? I think I once read that cold sores can be on hands too. Not always on the face.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah if you can get a swab done, I think it can tell you whether it's type one (oral) or type two (genital) but type one can cause genital sores and type two can sometimes cause oral sores so it wouldn't actually tell you that much!

I wouldn't worry too much about anything sinister and if you want people not to think that if you mention it, why not say she has cold sores on her bits? It's probably where it's come from (seeing as you know people who have looked after her get them, that's got to be a million times more likely than anything sinister) so it's true. So many people don't even think of cold sores as herpes!


----------



## MommyJogger

:hugs: I don't know anything about any of this, but I imagine it must be really stressful for you to deal with. I hope doc is wrong, too, but I hope you find out something definitive soon.


----------



## lozzy21

I thought for the virus to infect the second person the virus had to come into contact with broken skin. 

I'm guessing thrush has been ruled out?


----------



## cissyhope

Im totally confused by it all but had another appoint monday but i cant wait and luckily they can see me today

Lozzy because it wasnt getting better from the cream the doc gave me a while back,it came to my mind that perhaps it was an infection or thrush? never did it enter my mind that it was herpes :wacko:

I didnt really take all the info in as i was wheeling from shock,still am...

If she has got it,i know there are worse things at sea but i feel absolutely gutted...You should protect your baby,shes only just turned 1! 

Im so careful with every thing and bust a gut to try and give me babies a healthy start...i just cant believe this has happened! totally confused...i mean if she has,thats such bad luck,what are the chances :nope:

Im still in hope they have got it wrong


----------



## Rachel_C

lozzy21 said:


> I thought for the virus to infect the second person the virus had to come into contact with broken skin.

I think it's broken skin or mucous membranes... plenty of that down there!

I read somewhere that 85% of the human population has herpes but many don't even know it.


----------



## lozzy21

I've just had a look at the NHS site and it says that HSV needs direct skin to skin contact to be spread and cannot be spread through objects such as towels. 

If LO has not been treated for thrush I would ask for some canisten cream to rule that out.


----------



## Rachel_C

lozzy21 said:


> I've just had a look at the NHS site and it says that HSV needs direct skin to skin contact to be spread and cannot be spread through objects such as towels.
> 
> If LO has not been treated for thrush I would ask for some canisten cream to rule that out.

That's weird, cos they also say:


> Do not share items that come into contact with the affected area, such as lipsticks or cutlery.

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Cold-sore/Pages/Prevention.aspx

Other medical sites support the idea of spreading via 'infected items'.
https://www.aad.org/dermatology-a-to-z/diseases-and-treatments/e---h/herpes-simplex/who-gets-causes
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/cold-sore/DS00358/DSECTION=causes
https://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/guide/understanding-cold-sores-basics

It looks like opinion is divided though.


----------



## deafgal

They may not be able to rule out herpes but can they least swab for thrush? I would treat it as a normal diaper rash. Take a hairdryer, set it at the lowest setting possible and air her out after each diaper change. Or let her walk around naked (the sun helps) . 

I also found not wiping after every diaper change except poopy diaper helped my lo. I believe I was wiping away the good bacteria. Both of my Little ones had very stubborn, persistent diaper rash. None of their doctors said it was herpes.


----------



## MindUtopia

So sorry you're going through all this. How stressful! Hopefully though it turns out to be nothing more than some thrush, but I'd get it looked at asap. 

I work in the sexual health field and just wanted to let you know though that you absolutely _can't _get herpes (or any other STD) from causal contact (public restrooms, towels, someone not washing their hands). It's just not possible and anyone who tell you that, even if they're a medical professional doesn't know what they're talking about (you'd be surprised how often that happens though!). You can get genital herpes from someone who has oral herpes but there has to be direct skin to skin contact, so the sore has to touch where the new infection appears. You can't get it just from not washing hands before changing a nappy. So it's very unlikely that it's herpes (herpes blisters are pretty nasty looking and they don't often just go away on their own, especially in someone with an immature immune system). 

I'd get it looked at, but try not to stress. It's more than likely something else but better to treat it soon whatever it is.


----------



## deafgal

MindUtopia said:


> So sorry you're going through all this. How stressful! Hopefully though it turns out to be nothing more than some thrush, but I'd get it looked at asap.
> 
> I work in the sexual health field and just wanted to let you know though that you absolutely _can't _get herpes (or any other STD) from causal contact (public restrooms, towels, someone not washing their hands). It's just not possible and anyone who tell you that, even if they're a medical professional doesn't know what they're talking about (you'd be surprised how often that happens though!). You can get genital herpes from someone who has oral herpes but there has to be direct skin to skin contact, so the sore has to touch where the new infection appears. You can't get it just from not washing hands before changing a nappy. So it's very unlikely that it's herpes (herpes blisters are pretty nasty looking and they don't often just go away on their own, especially in someone with an immature immune system).
> 
> I'd get it looked at, but try not to stress. It's more than likely something else but better to treat it soon whatever it is.

Thats why I wonder if any if her relatives have Whitlow ....herpes on the fingers.

In the other hand, people says do not touch your eyes if you touch your cold sores without washing your hands. Apparently you can spread it without washing your hands


----------



## cissyhope

went to a diff doc yesterday and he does not think its herpes! he has told me to stop cloth nappies (just to clear it up) use sudacream and Vaseline and to come back if it hasnt cleared up by mon/tues

I feel more reassured now although he cant rule out herpes 100% he really dosent think it is and i just cant believe it is either...

MindUtopia thanks for your post.:flower: So your saying that if MIL had a cold sore (before she had realised) rubbed the infected area and forgot to wash her hands then changed my LO nappy,it cant be passed like that? 

The one thing you said that did concern me was,they dont go away on their own? well she has had this now for about 4 weeks but i only started using a cream a week ago (one that a doc prescribed for nappy rash) the doc i saw yesterday said they prob would have gone if herpes :wacko: not sure what to think but still cant believe she has it...x


----------



## deafgal

Cloth diapers can give bad rash if not wash properly (Detergent buildup). You may need to strip (sp?) Them especially if your lo have a rash as you may need to use bleach.


----------



## cissyhope

the thing is,i had strip washed them not long ago and i thought you couldnt use bleach on them?


----------



## cissyhope

i also use eco balls?


----------



## deafgal

cissyhope said:


> the thing is,i had strip washed them not long ago and i thought you couldnt use bleach on them?

You usually can't but with a month long rash, you may have to. Ask around.


----------



## lozzy21

There are better creams than sudocrem and vasaline. Bepanthum and lush ultra balm work loads better


----------



## cissyhope

I just think being out of cloth has helped :( bum is healing nicely! am going to do another strip wash...


----------



## Rachel_C

What nappies are you using again cissy? Sorry, I forgot! Most nappies will stand up to a little bleach, BG for example recommend using it now and then:



> Do you have any other washing tips?
> 
> Wash dirty diapers every other day.
> If your diapers still stink, wash again.
> Remove solid waste before storing in pail. (A bumGenius diaper sprayer is wonderful!)
> Use only detergent and water. Do not use other additives like vinegar or baking soda.
> Once per month, use up to 1/4 cup bleach in the hot wash cycle (step 3) to sanitize diapers and fight odors.
> To remove stains, lay clean, wet diapers in the sun.

https://www.bumgenius.com/help.php (Q8)

I think they mean regular thin bleach but you might want to check first! You could use 'eco bleach' too. 

Are you washing at 60 degrees? I would until any rash is gone. And definitely play around with creams. I don't know why but what one works for one baby or even one rash, doesn't always work for another. We had a rash that we tried metanium, sudocrem, bepanthe, Boots stuff, all the supermarkets' ones too and nothing worked... except CJ's BUTTer, which seemed odd! Then my other daughter only seems to respond to Burt's Bees. So try a few :)


----------



## deafgal

Looks like a washing instructions for the U.S. For example: hot wash....our standard machines only have cold, warm, hot setting. Rarely anything else. So I believe they mean regular chloride household bleach (thin bleach as it is 
definitely not splashless and thick) : https://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-concentrated-splash-less-bleach/ *Be careful because our washing machines may work differently. So if you are in the U.K. , you may need a U.K. washing instructions*

I love to use a tablespoon of gentle care (also clorox brand: https://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-gentle-bleach ) bleach at every wash for my cloth cotton diapers either add it in the rinse cycle before the wash or the wash cycle itself.*


----------



## Yipee

It seems kind of unlikely that it's herpes. I got the virus when I was 17, from using my friend's lip balm when she had a sore (didn't know it was her's). But lip balm is a moist, sticky thing, that we both had applied directly to our lips, that would hold germs/ viruses better than, say, a dry fingertip. Plus, when you change a diaper, your fingertips are usually not in direct contact with skin; there's some contact through the wipe, and some possible cross-contamination from touching the diaper, etc., but still, seems unlikely. Definitely possible, but unlikely. 

My cold sores always clear up within 10 days or so. Four weeks would be too long, I think. I'm glad your other doctor didn't think it was herpes. Hopefully it clears up soon!


----------



## lindseymw

For the rash, I would try Lanisoh.

Jacob currently is flared up with his eczema on his bum and the only thing that has seen an improvement is Lanisoh. I've tried all sorts!


----------



## cissyhope

Thanks every one...its so clearing up but i do think its more down to the fact she is out of cloth :(

Rachel i use a mix really from bumgenius,totsbots,LLs,bamboozle,smartipants and others...do you think i should of stuck to one? would that have made a diff?
I wash mostly at 60 and it is every other day,sometimes every day,although that has slowed down in last couple of weeks as my boy has decided on pants! so its mostly just for my girl now. 

Yipee yeah i really dont think it is now... cant be certain but in my heart i dont think so....how extremely unlucky if so! 

Im gonna do another strip wash again and just try that again first and see how it goes


----------



## octosquishy

I highly, HIGHLY doubt that it's herpes. I truly do. I will be more than willing to bet it's a yeast infection in the rash (It happened to my son and it took almost 2 months to clear up without antibiotic, we used Neosporin on it and it cleared it up in a couple weeks) , if it looks like a rash with bumps all in it, it's yeast infection.

That's super, super outrageous to say it's a herpes infection in an infant, especially in the diaper region.


----------



## Rachel_C

cissyhope said:


> Thanks every one...its so clearing up but i do think its more down to the fact she is out of cloth :(
> 
> Rachel i use a mix really from bumgenius,totsbots,LLs,bamboozle,smartipants and others...do you think i should of stuck to one? would that have made a diff?
> I wash mostly at 60 and it is every other day,sometimes every day,although that has slowed down in last couple of weeks as my boy has decided on pants! so its mostly just for my girl now.
> 
> Yipee yeah i really dont think it is now... cant be certain but in my heart i dont think so....how extremely unlucky if so!
> 
> Im gonna do another strip wash again and just try that again first and see how it goes

I actually think having a good mix of nappies is better for preventing rash. Sometimes kids can be mildly sensitive to one type, or one will rub in a certain area if they're in the same type/shape nappy for a whole day so mixing it up gives the bum a rest! 

I was searching for one of your posts and I saw that your older LO also had some problems with rash... did you ever work out what that was or was it just his skin getting used to cloth? It's possible that you have a family sensitivity to certain fabrics or are really sensitive to detergent or wet perhaps.


----------



## cissyhope

octosquishy said:


> I highly, HIGHLY doubt that it's herpes. I truly do. I will be more than willing to bet it's a yeast infection in the rash (It happened to my son and it took almost 2 months to clear up without antibiotic, we used Neosporin on it and it cleared it up in a couple weeks) , if it looks like a rash with bumps all in it, it's yeast infection.
> 
> That's super, super outrageous to say it's a herpes infection in an infant, especially in the diaper region.

 Thank you,i agree! i dont have complete trust in doctors any way.x


----------



## cissyhope

Rachel_C said:


> cissyhope said:
> 
> 
> Thanks every one...its so clearing up but i do think its more down to the fact she is out of cloth :(
> 
> Rachel i use a mix really from bumgenius,totsbots,LLs,bamboozle,smartipants and others...do you think i should of stuck to one? would that have made a diff?
> I wash mostly at 60 and it is every other day,sometimes every day,although that has slowed down in last couple of weeks as my boy has decided on pants! so its mostly just for my girl now.
> 
> Yipee yeah i really dont think it is now... cant be certain but in my heart i dont think so....how extremely unlucky if so!
> 
> Im gonna do another strip wash again and just try that again first and see how it goes
> 
> I actually think having a good mix of nappies is better for preventing rash. Sometimes kids can be mildly sensitive to one type, or one will rub in a certain area if they're in the same type/shape nappy for a whole day so mixing it up gives the bum a rest!
> 
> I was searching for one of your posts and I saw that your older LO also had some problems with rash... did you ever work out what that was or was it just his skin getting used to cloth? It's possible that you have a family sensitivity to certain fabrics or are really sensitive to detergent or wet perhaps.Click to expand...

 Yes my boy had nappy rash too :wacko: however his did just seem to get better as he got older but it has never been a easy ride.
The rash on my baby LO seemed worse this time as it was like huge blisters but because it wasnt going which it usually dose i think i overreacted, i think because i carried on using cloth as i was aware not to keep changing back to disposables like i did with my boy,it wasnt ketting better? I dont know,im so disappointed at my failure to work out what im doing wrong.
We are generally not skin sensitive in our family,iv used ecover,soapnuts and ecoballs? perhaps its just being wet but then i was super on the ball for changing nappies quickly! i dont know? think i need to see you in person rachel :haha: 
Im feeling more happy now her bum is healing and am going to try and do a big strip wash today,im not really happy bout using bleach but will if this dosent work. My nappies were leaking again too :roll:


----------



## Rachel_C

Where abouts are you? :) Have you thought about seeing a nappy library advisor? There are lots all over the country.

Are you still using eco balls? There shouldn't be anything in them to cause build up, so unless you're alternating with detergent I don't think a strip would be necessary and leaks would be down to something else. When you last did a strip wash, did it help at all with the rash? If it did and you've not been using detergent, that would suggest to me that the nappies aren't getting properly clean since it won't be build up and a good strip wash with detergent would also give them a thorough clean. I haven't tried ecoballs myself and have read mixed reviews so I have no real idea what they're like. If you're using them solely and stripping does seem to help a bit, I'd try using detergent for a while instead to make sure it's not just a cleanliness issue. 

Have you tried silk or silver liners by the way? They are supposed to be very good at healing rash as well as preventing it.


----------



## cissyhope

sorry for delay in answer Rachel,iv been away.

didnt even know about nappy library advisers! the nearest place to me would be Birmingham if they do there? 

the last strip wash was only a dish washing tablet so am doing the more intense one right now! i have only used eco balls for a while now but am wondering if they are cleaning them properly but i mostly clean on 60 which ib would have thought would have been enough?

i have not heard of silk or silver liners?! will have to have a search.

I have been using disposables for the last couple of weeks and rash is gone but i hate it! so gonna do this strip wash and have another go,will keep you updated 

thanks again xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

There's a Google map of nappy libraries here - https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=210790892075311005303.0004c9cf0c87b3ebc4c89&msa=0 See if there's one close to you, worth a go!

I'm pretty sure Twinkle on the Web has silk and silver liners. 

Good luck!


----------

